# Hair bows



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have never quite understood how to tie an elastic onto a bow to make my own, but with a pre-made one, I just loop it over three times and it stays in tight. Though unless it is a special occasion, I usually put a small baby Terry hair tie (available on eBay for around a buck for a hundred of them) on first, and tie the rubber band over that, because those rubber bands will break a lot of hair when you take them out. And as a bonus, you can usually re-use the bow after when you put it over the Terry band.
And it may be too soon for you, but recently I have found that Timi is fine with wearing a bow with an alligator clip, so I went on an EBay buying spree of children's bows with alligator clips and got a bunch of beautiful ones really cheap! Of course I tie up the hair with a Terry band first!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

blueroan said:


> I just figured out the easiest way to make bows for my girl
> 
> 1. Cute a strip of ribbon
> 2. Curve to look like a Pink Ribbon
> ...


You can buy scissors to put bows in with, a hippy friend of mine uses a old roach clip she had from years ago, to put her bows in, LOL


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

It is a bit soon for a clip on type of bow, as Honey is only 16 weeks (read: not that much hair on her ears yet!)

Later I'll post pictures of how I did the ribbons


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

With my toy poodle growing up (and I didn't know/wasn't worried about hair breakage) we found build-a-bear bows were the perfect size for her and as an added bonus were already on an elastic.


----------

